# HS928 Carburetor Leak



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

My HS928TAS is about 15 years old. It's been a faithful warrior. It is used residential, not commercial. No matter the snow type, it does a great job. It is regularly maintained by me. Oil changes every spring, hydraulic fluid about every five years, treads adjusted every five years. It's never needed to go back to the dealer.

I'm on at least my third carburetor. I tried rebuilding the first one and it still leaked. Replaced it with a new carburetor and that lasted about five years, then had to replace it about five years after that.

I use only Ethanol-free fuel. The carburetors leak with or without stabilizer.

If I drain the carburetor in the spring, it leaks in the fall. Like clockwork. If I leave fuel in the tank/carburetor, I have no leaks.

The leak appears to be coming from the bowl right after where the gas line comes in from the tank.

Why does it leak only when the fuel has been drained?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

By any chance do you take the carb bowl off prior to it starting to leak??

The orientation is very crictical... The trick is to mark it in a couple spots so you can put it back on in the same spot. But if you have not been removing the carb bowl, this shouldn't be your problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, kinda hard to tell from your description. if from the bowl then the bowl may be on wrong spot or the bowl O ring is not seated or dried out.

if where the fuel line comes from the tank, perhaps the fuel line is cracked at carb or not tight?

long shot but maybe fuel line is cracked at tank end and fuel is running down line.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It sounds like the float needle is sticking in its bore. The needle and bore may have to be cleaned. It probably has some oxydation on it, like corrosion that most carburetor cleaners will not remove.
I would use a "Q-Tip" with a cleaner like "S-100" on it and wipe out the bore to remove the oxydation, then flush it with carb cleaner. I also soak the needle in the S-100 solution.
The "S-100" cleaning solution is water based and can be found at a lot of motorcycle dealerships. It is used to spray on the bike, and then hose it off to clean the bike or car. The stuff works very well and when it dires, it wont leave streaks or spots. 
It also works very well cleaning carburetors and their fuel jets. It is not a solvent based cleaner, and it removes "Sulfation" on carb parts that most carb cleaners will not remove, just let the parts soak in it for a little while.
The "Oxydation" looks like a white or yellowish powder film on the metal surface of the inside of the carburetor and bowl, not like a sludge, but it will remove the sludge also by dissolving it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The bowl overflow passages are right where you're indicating, so as the others have indicated above it's probably a bowl orientation or float needle issue leading to overflow. Here's a link to the Honda PE Carburetor Troubleshooting Manual: http://www.ipspower.com/images/docu...buretor-Troubleshooting-Manual-Compressed.pdf
Start at page 64, section 3-50 for Type BE carburetors.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

OP says he is on his 3rd Carb on a 15 year machine, that is not my experience with the HS family, think we need more answers...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> OP says he is on his 3rd Carb on a 15 year machine, that is not my experience with the HS family, think we need more answers...


agree . the post was a little confusing. Come BACK one timer and give us more info or an update. We are here to help and can not bite thru the computer.

These problems come up for everyone from time to time and what will work for you will help other owners.

Carb problems and fuel leaks are solvable.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry for not following up, I didn't realize I hadn't subscribed to my own thread. 

The fuel line looks good. It's never been replaced through all of the replacement carburetors. Slap on a new carb, no leaks, runs great.

I'm not removing the float bowl. I did that only once, with the original OEM carb, when I tried to rebuild it with OEM parts.

When in the operator position, facing the snowblower, the leak seems to be coming from the right side of the carburetor. Just downstream from where the fuel line comes in.

I've taken the old carburetors apart, to do some forensic research. They always look clean. Never anything like the pictures in this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...on/154291-what-happened-carb.html#post1731397


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

After shutting the engine off after using it, does the carb leak if you do not shut the gas off, but does, if you leave the gas turned on?? If yes, you probably have dirt in the float needle seat perhaps caused by the old gas line. After 15 years i would be replacing the line regardless and get a new fuel filter to install, they thread into the bottom of the fuel tank.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HRTKD said:


> Sorry for not following up, I didn't realize I hadn't subscribed to my own thread.
> 
> The fuel line looks good. It's never been replaced through all of the replacement carburetors. Slap on a new carb, no leaks, runs great.
> 
> ...


if it'snot the fuel line then probably what @contender says and a dirty needle valve not seating and leaking gas into bowl overflowing it . Did you make sure the bowl was put back on correctly? if not then the float may be holding up and not shutting off gas flow as it should.

I have seen both issues many many times.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

contender said:


> After shutting the engine off after using it, does the carb leak if you do not shut the gas off, but does, if you leave the gas turned on?? If yes, you probably have dirt in the float needle seat perhaps caused by the old gas line. After 15 years i would be replacing the line regardless and get a new fuel filter to install, they thread into the bottom of the fuel tank.


Sometimes I shut off the fuel valve and sometimes I don't. That's during winter. I always turn off the fuel valve at the end of winter, right after changing the oil and putting the snowblower to bed for the non-winter period.

The only time I get leaks is if I completely drain all fuel out of the carburetor. I close the fuel valve and open the drain valve on the float bowl. Then I give the engine an opportunity to start, just to make sure all the fuel is out of the carburetor. I don't remove the float bowl.

If I leave fuel in the carburetor for the summer, the engine fires up after a few pulls and I get no leaks.

I'm not familiar with the fuel filter on my unit. I don't recall seeing a filter in my manuals.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Haven't seen a Honda HS 928, without the filter, but it is possible. But it is hidden. Take the fuel cap off the tank and look towards the back of the tank, on the drivers side(as you operate the blower), you should see a plastic screen stem sticking up thru the bottom of the tank. That is a fitting that screws in from the outside and is where the fuel line is attached to.

Do you have the service manual for this machine?? If so, look at the orientation of the fuel bowl and see if it looks like yours. As Orang says, the position of the bowl is very critical.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

contender said:


> Haven't seen a Honda HS 928, without the filter, but it is possible. But it is hidden. Take the fuel cap off the tank and look towards the back of the tank, on the drivers side(as you operate the blower), you should see a plastic screen stem sticking up thru the bottom of the tank. That is a fitting that screws in from the outside and is where the fuel line is attached to.
> 
> Do you have the service manual for this machine?? If so, look at the orientation of the fuel bowl and see if it looks like yours. As Orang says, the position of the bowl is very critical.


Yes, I do have the service manuals. They're rather expensive for such a short read. When I change the oil here in a few weeks I'll take a look for the filter. This is a part I should replace? Or, is it one that is cleaned and reinstalled?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

On a 15 year old machine i would change it and put a new fuel line on. Because you have had the problem with 3 different carbs i would expect the line has broken down on the inside. Have the replacement carbs been OEM??

Now, changing the line is not going to cure the current problem if there is dirt in the float seat, so you will probably have to remove the bowl and give it good cleaning....be very careful to mark the bowl position before you remove it and as mentioned, confirm the position of the drain spout with the picture in the manual. If, it is not leaking now, i would change the fuel line and filter and leave the bowl alone, next time it leaks then research the needle seat on the float....

BTW, where are located??


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

In Ontario, the Honda p/n for the filter is 06169-ZE1-305, comes with an O-ring and the filter...


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

The first replacement carburetor was OEM. After that, I could see it was getting expensive, so I bought aftermarket. I haven't seen any difference in performance. I now keep a spare in inventory.

The bowl on the current carburetor hasn't been touched. Why is the bowl position so important?

I'm south of Denver, hoping for at least one more snowstorm this season. I put on a set of plastic skid shoes last week that I want to see how they perform. This was a modification that I read about on this forum. I've also got a set of handgrip heaters ready to install.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

One reason is the the float has to have room to operate and you dont want it rubbing on the bowl...


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

contender said:


> In Ontario, the Honda p/n for the filter is 06169-ZE1-305, comes with an O-ring and the filter...


Thanks. It's a different part number here in the U.S. I ordered a kit that comes with fuel line.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

The tank is not difficult to remove, thus i suggest you take it off to change the filter and the line, maybe order a couple of the hose clamp clips as well...frustrating when one breaks and you don't have a replacement....

Boats.not offers excellent parts service and pricing...


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

The kit I bought comes with two clips. 

Honda sent me an email about recalls, included with their Wuhan Virus info. No recalls on my unit.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Here in Canada, there was a leaky gasline recall back about 2008 ish. .

BTW my goto blower for a good snow fall is my HS924, your 928 tractor but with only a 24" bucket, it also a 12 volt battery start with joystick snow chute..... I don't believe that was available in USA until the HSS family came out.

Hang onto your HS928!!!!!


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

My 928 is a beast. I actually pulled a Toyota pickup out of snowbank with it once.

Mine has the 120v starter, which I've used once, just to see how it worked. Mine starts so easy I would never buy the electric start again.

The only consistent issue I have with it is that when I put the transmission in the Released position and the speed lever in the Neutral position it's very difficult to move the unit. I've seen YouTube videos of guys moving theirs around like it's on roller skates. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've tried it with the drive clutch lever engaged and disengaged and there is no difference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

That could be another source of leak. A split fuel line at filter at bottom of tank. You have to remove tank. Very easy. I bolt front , 1 bolt rear and 2 nuts on side where the chute control connects on side of tank. The filter screws into bottom of tank. 

have seen fuel line cracked where it connects to filter. that would explain fuel leaking from filter and running down line to carburetor with fuel valve off.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> That could be another source of leak. A split fuel line at filter at bottom of tank. You have to remove tank. Very easy. I bolt front , 1 bolt rear and 2 nuts on side where the chute control connects on side of tank. The filter screws into bottom of tank.
> 
> have seen fuel line cracked where it connects to filter. that would explain fuel leaking from filter and running down line to carburetor with fuel valve off.


It's never leaked with the fuel valve turned off.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

HRTKD, of all the Honda HS track machines i have been around, even in the released tranny position, they don't move like they are on roller skates.........UNLESS, Like my machines, as soon as they are out of the snow bank, they are loaded on 4 swivel caster cart (current wrk horse the HS924 is on a 8 swivel caster cart).

Don't care, they blow snow......

regarding the gas line leak recall, i mentioned earlier, it did leak with the gas off, ie between the shutoff and the tank....


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

Good to know that I'm not the only one that can't easily move my snowblower around with the engine off. I've used a DIY cart on casters in the past. I might have build a lowboy version.

Back on the carburetor problem, let me summarize:
- The problem only occurs at the first fuel fill-up and start in the fall, when all fuel has been drained from the system in the spring. 
- If fuel is left in the system - nothing is drained - from spring to fall, there is no problem.
- Fuel is not leaking from the tank or the fuel line.
- It seems like the leak is on the right side of the carburetor, but maybe it just drains that way.
- A genuine Honda rebuild kit of the original carburetor didn't fix the problem.

It acts like something in the carburetor dries out between spring and fall. The gaskets are rubber and shouldn't dry out, right? I do agree that it acts like a float valve that is stuck open.

If I didn't get the float bowl on just right, and it prevented the float from moving freely, I could see that being the problem. However, the last two carburetors weren't disassembled. The float bowl alignment shouldn't come into play there.

If I was using genuine Honda carburetors I would be a lot more concerned than I am now since I found $15 aftermarket carburetors that work just fine. Still, having to do a pit stop every fall to swap in a new carburetor is kind of silly. I don't like leaving fuel in the tank and carburetor for up to 8 months, but that does seem to keep the carburetor from leaking.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, the fact you can leave fuel in the tank and you don't have a problem, seems to me that something does not seat properly on the first purge of fuel?? but on three different carbs?? you believe the original Honda carb had the same issue?? I believe you don't have any leaks once past the first start up when fuel is applied. Its a inexpensive exercise, so i would suggest you consider changing the original fuel line and filter, which should eliminate that possibility.....but you also thought that when you installed Carb # 2..... gd luck...


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

No, once the carburetor starts leaking in the fall it keeps leaking until I replace it. Of course, shutting off the fuel valve stops the leak.

I wonder if I were to close the fuel valve so only a small amount of fuel made it to the carburetor, would it still leak. If the answer is yes, then I think that would point to the problem not being the float valve. If the answer is that the leak stopped then I would have to conclude that the float valve is stuck open.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@HRTKD - If I were you I would fully clean the OEM Honda carburetor and go back to it. I've cleaned many Honda carbs over the years (even ones that looked horrible inside like the one pictured below) in a dunk tank or ultrasonic and they've all been recoverable. Again, here's a link to the Honda PE Carburetor Troubleshooting Manual: http://www.ipspower.com/images/docum...Compressed.pdf
Start at page 64, section 3-50 for Type BE carburetors.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

tabora, thanks for the link to the troubleshooting manual. I also looked at the high altitude section in that manual. I wonder if mine came with the high altitude jet #82 or if the deal put one in. I'm at 6000' elevation. A #85 jet probably isn't what I want.

When I've taken the carburetor apart is has always looked clean. No gumming, varnish, etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HRTKD said:


> It's never leaked with the fuel valve turned off.


we are just trying to help with the info you provided and give you advice on possible scenarios. the only real way to help would be a personal inspection. most of the advice given here has been good. it just doesn't make sense that the same problem happens with all 3 new carburetors.

suggests owner errors.

suggest you take to repair shop.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

Operator Error has crossed my mind. That's why I'm looking for other opinions. I'm out of ideas. 

I did take one of the bad carburetors to a local shop that my brother used to work at. They took a look at it and said it looked fine. Of course, it not being attached to an engine, there's only so much they can do.

It just seems odd that the "normal" storage method of draining the fuel would be so hard on carburetors. I did find a post on another forum where the guy had the same problem I'm having. No resolution was posted, unfortunately.

My Honda mower hasn't had any issues. It uses the same fuel. But I never drain the fuel from the mower, and I sure won't start doing that now.  Ditto with the Honda weed eater.


----------



## TA928Hop (Jan 11, 2022)

HRTKD said:


> My HS928TAS is about 15 years old. It's been a faithful warrior. It is used residential, not commercial. No matter the snow type, it does a great job. It is regularly maintained by me. Oil changes every spring, hydraulic fluid about every five years, treads adjusted every five years. It's never needed to go back to the dealer.
> 
> I'm on at least my third carburetor. I tried rebuilding the first one and it still leaked. Replaced it with a new carburetor and that lasted about five years, then had to replace it about five years after that.
> 
> ...


I am on my third carb too. I have struggled to fix the leak in the past, but find that just buying a new carb is easier. The aftermarket carbs are very reasonable and resolve a lot of frustration.
People tell me it’s the Ethenol in the gas, but I’ve switched over to aviation fuel (ethonal free) in all my lawn engines and seem to be having the same problem with the Honda. Otherwise, a great machine!


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

TA928Hop said:


> I am on my third carb too. I have struggled to fix the leak in the past, but find that just buying a new carb is easier. The aftermarket carbs are very reasonable and resolve a lot of frustration.
> People tell me it’s the Ethenol in the gas, but I’ve switched over to aviation fuel (ethonal free) in all my lawn engines and seem to be having the same problem with the Honda. Otherwise, a great machine!


Thanks for posting. It's sort of good to know I'm not the only one.


----------

